# Worn out but straight 26"x1.5"ish / 559x35mm ish tyre, Oxford [ NOW SORTED - THANKS :) ]



## wafter (23 Mar 2020)

I have a problem with one of my bikes that's killed two new (but deformed) tyres by rolling them off the rim and breaking their beads.

I'm trying to isolate the problem to either the deformed tyre or the rim so am looking for an otherwise-dead tyre to trial-fit to see if it suffers the same fate.

Since I suspect it might be the tyre's deformation that's causing the issue the "test tyre" must be straight, but I'm not bothered if it's got no tread left / is cosmetically nasty etc. All I want it for is to ride 5-10 miles to see if it stays on the rim, before either replacing it with a better one or looking at replacement rim options depending on the outcome.

Ta


----------



## figbat (23 Mar 2020)

Pretty sure I have at least one (maybe more) discarded 26" tyre which are sound but no longer used. I'll check and confirm if you're still interested - I'm afraid you'll have to collect using appropriate distancing measures.


----------



## wafter (23 Mar 2020)

figbat said:


> Pretty sure I have at least one (maybe more) discarded 26" tyre which are sound but no longer used. I'll check and confirm if you're still interested - I'm afraid you'll have to collect using appropriate distancing measures.


Thanks - that's very much appreciated! 

Totally appreciate both points and wouldn't expect anything other tbh


----------



## Gunk (23 Mar 2020)

I’m in Oxford I’ve got a used 700x38c hybrid tyre you could have


----------



## Gunk (23 Mar 2020)

Oops just read the title you want a 26” 😳


----------



## wafter (23 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> Oops just read the title you want a 26” 😳


Thanks and not to worry - I appreciate the thought


----------



## figbat (23 Mar 2020)

Just checked - it turns out I have six old 26" tyres of varying age and type - you're welcome to as many of them as you want; saves me a trip to the recycling centre. I'll PM you with details.


----------

